

Pick: The simplest way to schedule a time to meet - mselepec
http://www.pick.co/

======
mselepec
Pick is a free scheduling product that simplifies the process of finding time
to meet with your colleagues and friends. We eliminate the 'back and forth'
that often occurs when trying to find a mutual time to meet with your
contacts. In addition, we streamlined and simplified the event creation
process through our mobile app to make it a far less cumbersome experience
compared to doing this via desktop. Check us out at
[http://www.pick.co/](http://www.pick.co/) and let me know what you think!

Download app here:
[https://appsto.re/us/6im83.i](https://appsto.re/us/6im83.i)

------
mselepec
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/pick](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/pick)

